# Desktop to TV audio connection help...



## mikeybawls (Dec 9, 2004)

Hi, I bought a new pc and want to hook my old tower up to my plasma TV. Video is easy... I found a DVI-I to HDMI cable so the TV is basically an oversized monitor. On the back of the TV there is a Left/Right audio out and a digital audio out. I'm just alittle confused about the audio set up though. I have a creative labs 5.1 surround sound audio card in the tower:4-dontkno and here is a link to show all the input/outputs for reference....

http://cgi.ebay.com/CREATIVE-SB-LIV...temQQimsxZ20100109?IMSfp=TL100109229006r28775

...I have 5.1 surround speakers so i'm assuming everything would hook up exactly how it was when I was using it as a computer, if I was just watching movies from the internet or DVD drive. The issue is I would like to hook up the speakers to the TV through the audio card so I could use the speakers while watching TV... say like on Super Bowl Sunday . I don't completely understand all the connections... i'm a bit of a noob. Ideally I would like to be able to switch from surround sound back to the 2 channel TV speakers when I want to. I don't need the surround on all the time. 

If it helps ill take a good picture of the rear panel and post it. Any help is appreciated. Just hoping someone can get me going in the right direction. Thanks


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

You need to take the PC sound card audio out to the TV's PC audio in connection with a stereo mini jack patch cable. Then the TV audio out needs to go to your a/v receiver. That can be done with an optical digital audio cable (if both the TV and rec eiver have that) or regular audio patch cables.


----------

